# Dirt floor?



## andymc (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm building a new flight pen and have a dirt floor with wood shavings. It's raised like a raised garden bed, so it shouldn't have a moisture problem. Anyone else do this and have problems or is it fine as long as its kept clean?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dirt floor*

My father had one fly pen with dirt floor and had problems with mice and chipmunks digging into the fly pen. Problem was solved when he installed wire floor then put dirt and shavings over the wire.


----------



## andymc (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Newday. I've put heavy drain rock in the bottom, so I may put wire on that and top dress it with sand.


----------

